

What was it like to work in Silicon Alley on 9/11 - michaelpinto
http://www.wwwac.org/wtc/911archive.html

======
michaelpinto
I'm guessing that most of you reading Hacker News were actually kids on 9/11\.
At the time NYC had a new tech scene, but it was going through the worst of
the dot.com crash. WWWAC was an early networking group in NYC that brought
together coders and creatives to explore what was then the new medium of the
web. While they had meetings their mailing list was a hub of the community. So
by reading this list you can get a sense in real time what what was going on
that day, the day after and the day after that.

